# Will chickens eat superworms?



## Tarantel (Jul 8, 2011)

I picked up some superworms at a reptile expo to feed to my leopard gecko, Kevin. After feeding him them for a few days I read that superworms can inflict a painful bite and can cause impaction, so I stopped feeding him them and switched back to mealworms. Now I have a container full of superworms in my closet and I don't know what to do with them, will our chickens eat them? If I put the superworms outside is there a chance that they will crawl away and possibly become an invasive species?


----------



## Crysta (Jul 9, 2011)

superworms are fine... just chop 'em up and feed them to kevin and yes chickens love superworms.


----------



## smitty (Jul 9, 2011)

yes they love them


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 9, 2011)

chickens will eat almost anything, ours were fond of leftover kraft dinner


----------



## BQC123 (Jul 9, 2011)

Kruggar said:


> chickens will eat almost anything, ours were fond of leftover kraft dinner


Not much a chicken won't eat. Mine eat almost any leftovers they are given. Mice removed from traps are eaten, and they even eat the meat scraps when I am cleaning something to toss in with my dermestids.
Should be no invasive issues if you get fairly cold. You could freeze them first to be safe if you are really worried.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jul 9, 2011)

Kruggar said:


> chickens will eat almost anything


That reminds me, the last time I picked up feeder crickets, my petshop was out of cricket food, so I did a little research to determine what to feed them.  It turns out crix will eat almost anything too!  I fed them scraps of my pizza and they even went for that, lol.


----------



## kyler (Jul 9, 2011)

my chickens would chase me around trying to get more


----------



## DannyH (Jul 9, 2011)

BQC123 said:


> Not much a chicken won't eat. Mine eat almost any leftovers they are given. Mice removed from traps are eaten, and they even eat the meat scraps when I am cleaning something to toss in with my dermestids.


Do you feed them chicken meat?


----------



## BQC123 (Jul 9, 2011)

No, but I have no doubt they would eat it.


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 10, 2011)

DannyH said:


> Do you feed them chicken meat?


actually chickens in small cages/barns will peck the weaker ones to death. If a chicken sees blood on another chicken chances are it will start pecking. The are slightly cannibalistic i think.


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Jul 10, 2011)

Kruggar said:


> chickens will eat almost anything, ours were fond of leftover kraft dinner


you canadians and your kraft dinner


----------



## BQC123 (Jul 10, 2011)

Kruggar said:


> actually chickens in small cages/barns will peck the weaker ones to death. If a chicken sees blood on another chicken chances are it will start pecking. The are slightly cannibalistic i think.


That's how I got mine. Neighbor kid brought these home and they killed two of his, so he passed them my way.


----------



## Pssh (Jul 10, 2011)

Mealworms are more likely to cause an impaction because of their low meat to shell ratio. The superworm bite isn't reallybad at all. If you are concerned, crush their jaws before you feed them off. Superworms are less fatty too. They also gutload better than mealworms (meaning if a super and a mealworm were given the exact same food and then tested, the superworm would be more nutritious.)


----------



## NikiP (Jul 10, 2011)

Kruggar said:


> actually chickens in small cages/barns will peck the weaker ones to death. If a chicken sees blood on another chicken chances are it will start pecking. The are slightly cannibalistic i think.


Hens will also peck other hens to death that are lower on the totem pole. 

Some hens will also kill chicks.

There truly isn't much they won't kill during the day. I've even found snake remains.


----------



## Drakk (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah.....basically chickens eat any kind of feeder ive cared to try and plenty of other things i never expected....
Tho i gotta say....despite all there nasty habits and weird pecking order shenanigans....i really like chickens lol....saw a rooster i had go after a coon once...didnt end so well for ol frosty the rooster but...gotta respect that dedication =p 
Oh and he didn't die...i nursed him back.....was pretty messed up tho....same coon almost killed a cat of mine.
anyway waaay off subject...guess that's more like 25 cents than 2 lol?


----------

